# Recent snow storms



## Brice (Dec 6, 2013)

I was just wondering how the snow storms going up the East side of the US is effecting the pigs you have.

Do they try to go inside or are they happy out in the snow?


----------



## stormyday (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in the Midwest, I hauled all my pigs to the butcher in mid December so I haven't had to deal with the extreme cold. These last pigs I fed out musta known the cold was coming tho cause they had more hair than any pigs I have ever saw. Sure as hell it hot cold this winter and stayed that way. The critters seem to know and adapt.


----------



## crabapple (Oct 26, 2013)

Hogs in the wild dig holes, root out a dish in the soil & fill it with straw & leaves for piglets.
So we always rake up leaves, old hay, straw & put it in the pig shed.
We add tin on 3 sides to stop the wind & rain until Spring.
I did not have any pigs the Winter.


----------

